
Google could pay $1B to be default search on iOS next year - eplanit
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2013/02/12/google-could-pay-1b-to-be-default.html
======
mschuster91
75% of profit... holy crap, Apple has MORE than enough money, there's no
reason for extortion.

